# Paio de porco



## Peck1984

¿Cuál creéis que es la mejor traducción del "Paio"?

En Galicia existe algo llamado Androya, hecho de la carne que rodea a las costillas, picada, incluso con pequeños huesecillos. Tradicionalmente se utilizaban las tripas del intestino grueso para este tipo de chorizos "más duros" , ¿creéis que es lo mismo?

Obrigada!!


----------



## Vanda

Nosso dicionário dá como sendo  salchichón, mas eu não posso garantir nada. 

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/paio


----------



## Tomby

El _paio_ se conoce como salchichón (hay varios tipos) pero yo creo que la *androlla* (embutido de la zona galaico-leonesa) es un embutido (_enchido_) distinto. Supongo que tendrá un nombre específico. A ver si nos lo dan.


----------



## Mangato

Androlla ou butelo (en español botillo). É um enchido de carne de porco, às vezes costela, adobada com alho, sal e pimento picante, que fão de preferência no Cebereiro, Bierzo e na Maragatería


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mangato said:


> Androlla ou butelo (en español botillo). É um enchido de carne de porco, às vezes costela, adobada com alho, sal e pimento picante, que fão de preferência no Cebereiro, Bierzo e na Maragatería


De acuerdo. 
Un poco más de explicación: no se parece en nada al salchichón es más parecido (por el adobo de ajo, sal, pimentón y orégano y por el curado al humo, a los chorizos, pero llevan huesos del costillar y se come como parte del cocido). No se come en crudo como otros embutidos. Se usa la muy ancha tripa del ciego del cerdo reforzada con unas cuerdas atdas como formando una red,  (es un embutido de gran grosor).


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> De acuerdo.
> Un poco más de explicación: no se parece en nada al salchichón es más parecido (por el adobo de ajo, sal, pimentón y orégano y por el curado al humo, a los chorizos, pero llevan huesos del costillar y se come como parte del cocido). No se come en crudo como otros embutidos. Se usa la muy ancha tripa del ciego del cerdo reforzada con unas cuerdas atdas como formando una red, (es un embutido de gran grosor).


 
Acho que isso, por cá, se chama _'chouriço de ossos'. _O '_paio_' português não leva ossos, que eu saiba. É basicamente febra e pode-se comer cru.


----------



## Mangato

Como no encontré imágenes de _androlla _coloco aquí fotos de _morcón._

Importante: La androlla no es morcón, pero ambos se embuten en  el intestino grueso del cerdo, en la parte del ciego, por lo que tienen un aspecto exterior semejante.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Amigo Mangato, vouche botar unha man. Isto é un botelo ou androlla.


----------



## Tomby

Sabiendo ya que el _paio_ es distinto a la _androlla_, ¿podemos afirmar que en Portugal se como _chouriço de ossos_ tal como ha indicado Cafer o hay alguna otra denominación?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Mangato

XiaoRoel said:


> Amigo Mangato, vouche botar unha man. Isto é un botelo ou androlla.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois o chouriço de ossos português semelha um botelo ou androlha.


----------



## Carfer

Quer pela aparência exterior, quer pelo aspecto das rodelas, o '_morcón_' da imagem assemelha-se muito ao paio português. E o '_botelo_' também. 
Atenção que o _'chouriço de ossos'_ não é um paio. Os paios não levam ossos na sua composição. 
Quanto à pergunta do Tombatossals é possível que haja outras designações. Variam muito de região para região. Para não ir mais lonje (e podem ver isso no último link que o Xiao mencionou), no norte chama-se '_chouriça_' àquilo que aqui mais para o sul se costuma designar por '_chouriço_'. No Norte, ao que parece, o '_chouriço_' é maior, aparentando-se exteriormente com o paio.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Quer pela aparência exterior, quer pelo aspecto das rodelas, o '_morcón_' da imagem assemelha-se muito ao paio português. E o '_botelo_' também.
> Atenção que o _'chouriço de ossos'_ não é um paio. Os paios não levam ossos na sua composição.
> Quanto à pergunta do Tombatossals é possível que haja outras designações. Variam muito de região para região. Para não ir mais lonje (e podem ver isso no último link que o Xiao mencionou), no norte chama-se '_chouriça_' àquilo que aqui mais para o sul se costuma designar por '_chouriço_'. No Norte, ao que parece, o '_chouriço_' é maior, aparentando-se exteriormente com o paio.


 
Não só no Norte, Carfer. No Baixo Alentejo, só me aparecebi que existia algo chamado _chouriço_ por causa dos produtos industriais com esse nome que se vendem em mercearias ou supermercados. Tradicionalmente tínhamos a chouriça, o paio, a linguiça...


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Não só no Norte, Carfer. No Baixo Alentejo, só me aparecebi que existia algo chamado _chouriço_ por causa dos produtos industriais com esse nome que se vendem em mercearias ou supermercados. Tradicionalmente tínhamos a chouriça, o paio, a linguiça...


 
Então é possível que o uso tenha mudado. É que eu não sou do Norte e na minha meninice também nunca ouvi senão '_chouriça'_. Mas também é verdade que comecei a ouvir chamar-lhe '_chouriço_' há mais de 40 anos quando me mudei para Lisboa, em todo o caso antes dos enchidos industriais se terem vulgarizado. Um regionalismo que se impôs? Não sei.


----------

